# Looking for breeder in Houston, TX or surroundings...



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

So as some of you know I am looking for a GSD. Looking for more of a family pet but strong willed and bold. Black and tan has been my favorite ever since day one. I am posting since I was told this would be a good way to find breeders and talk to them and learn about their bloodlines.. 

thanks in advance!

-Frankie


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to help some of the members here make suggestions - maybe you could answer some of the following questions...

Whats your price range?

Are you looking to do anything specific? Obedience, showing, tracking?

What kind of drive are you looking for? Couch potato? Dog with drive, but has an off switch?

Are you willing to look outside of your area? Shipping is always a possibility or do you want a dog right where you live? Looking at dogs outside your area gives you a much higher selection.

Does the dog have to be the classic black and tan or are you open to other coat types?


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Just to help some of the members here make suggestions - maybe you could answer some of the following questions...
> 
> Whats your price range?
> 
> ...


I would love to say price range does not matter but it does sadly.. I would like to stay around the 500 or so since I still need to buy crate and all the necessities... maybe looking for an older pup with their shots i guess around the 13 week mark like the one I saw where you need the rabies only. but I suppose younger would be okay.. I am not sure how much shipping runs so depending, that may be a possibility. I am looking for obedience, bold with drive but that has an off switch like you stated. and yeah they classic black and tan, not necessarily have to be with the saddle back but some tan is nice. I would love a dog than can protect me and has it in them without getting a dog that is bred strictly for protection.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am not sure that you will be able to find a puppy that cheap from reputable breeder, I know that I have never seen any that cheap before.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree ... the only place you will probably find one for that price range is in the classifieds in your local newspaper. Don't take this the wrong way ... I'm not knocking your puppy budget by no means just that most GSD's puppies are the upwards of a grand or more. Maybe you should try to rescue?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've read some of your other threads, and I am very excited for you for getting a pup, and want to give you a HUGE pat on the back for going about it the right way, and NOT supporting BYB.

Classic Black and Tans are most commonly German Showlines, and from a reputable breeder that will run into 2500 plus (and same from not so reputable breeders that have made a name for themselves in the show-ring). That would be pretty much the going price. Not sure what the American Show-line dogs go for, but I think around the same price. Working-line dogs are around 1000-1500 dollars. That is from breeders that do all of their OFA and other health testing, and work and title their own breeding dogs - and from breeders who buy titled and non-titled dogs and breed them. 

I know you really want to have a puppy soon to celabrate the end of your cancer treatment and to have something special to look forward to, and I would hate to throw all these roadblocks in your way. So my recomendation is to look to rescue or a shelter. Cost waaaaaaayyyyy lower (200-300 dollars?), rescues foster their pups and know them well and can match you with one suitable to your needs and expectations, and you have the satisfaction of knowing that you saved a pup that may have been PTS. The only thing is that you may have to wait a bit for a suitable pup to become available. 

Of course, you have no guarantee on the health, and a BYB pup or a pup from a poor breeder is more likely to end up in rescue or a shelter, so more likelyhood that ther MAY be health issues, but many people have rescue dogs that are healthy and well. 

I've adopted 2 dogs from shelters (mixed breeds) and both have been healthy, healthy healthy!!! Wonderful temperament!! My present mixed breed has some dog-reactivity issues ( I think she been taken from the litter too young, then lived tied out with no other-dog interaction - so missed out on that very important socialization window) but is great with people, and very trainable! For a pet dog, I would adopt from a shelter again in a heart-beat, and I only went with a dog from a breeder because I was specifically looking for working lines for Schutzhund. 

Or you may need to be open to spending more, and be open to having a pup shipped. Well worth it to have the pup of your dreams!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

oh okay well I mean any price range will be fine with me, I suppose it would just take me some time to get the money so any breeders that you can refer to me will be greatly appreciated! I found a pup for 150 but thanks to the support of the guys on here I have passed from him. so just trying to talk to a few god breeders and see what I can find and what not!  I know 500 is pretty cheap for a GSD...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most of us take alot of time (like you are  ) to figure out what we want and then narrow down the breeders. And during that time we can also budget and start to save up for that puppy.

I've found it's alot cheaper to pay the $1000 - $1500 on the front end to slant the odds WAY in your favor to get a healthy pup with a great temperment. Rather than take your chances on a less expensive pup and end up with hip replacement surgery at over $1000 a hip. And that's just one of the many many genetic problems our breed has that a responsible breeder would be aware of and doing their best to avoid.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I've read some of your other threads, and I am very excited for you for getting a pup, and want to give you a HUGE pat on the back for going about it the right way, and NOT supporting BYB.
> 
> Classic Black and Tans are most commonly German Showlines, and from a reputable breeder that will run into 2500 plus (and same from not so reputable breeders that have made a name for themselves in the show-ring). That would be pretty much the going price. Not sure what the American Show-line dogs go for, but I think around the same price. Working-line dogs are around 1000-1500 dollars. That is from breeders that do all of their OFA and other health testing, and work and title their own breeding dogs - and from breeders who buy titled and non-titled dogs and breed them.
> 
> ...


thank you for the reply and yeah I am going to be open to spending more as I would love a pure breed, I hate saying that at the same time though because i could be helping a foster dog though... I was just hoping to look for a pure breed... I feel bad now :/ at the beginning of looking I had found a breeder a few hours away that breeds specifically for working dog. I was too looking to train it for Schutzhund as well and his pups were a grand and would do payments.. didn't know anything about OFA at the time so don't know if any of that were included. His pups were mostly sables and said from east Germany. I dont know if any other breeders do payments or anything like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My GSD said:


> oh okay well I mean any price range will be fine with me, I suppose it would just take me some time to get the money so any breeders that you can refer to me will be greatly appreciated! I found a pup for 150 but thanks to the support of the guys on here I have passed from him. so just trying to talk to a few god breeders and see what I can find and what not!  I know 500 is pretty cheap for a GSD...


$150 or $1500?lol.

Post pictures!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Most of us take alot of time (like you are  ) to figure out what we want and then narrow down the breeders. And during that time we can also budget and start to save up for that puppy.
> 
> I've found it's alot cheaper to pay the $1000 - $1500 on the front end to slant the odds WAY in your favor to get a healthy pup with a great temperment. Rather than take your chances on a less expensive pup and end up with hip replacement surgery at over $1000 a hip. And that's just one of the many many genetic problems our breed has that a responsible breeder would be aware of and doing their best to avoid.


is there a section in this forum where I can read up on the genetic problems German Shepherds are vulnerable to?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Which breeder was that?

MLR - Isn't there a post somewhere on what to look for in a breeder? It seems we've had alot lately but I'm not looking to buy so I don't pay attention. Maybe that would help Frankie?


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> $150 or $1500?lol.
> 
> Post pictures!


150. one "0" lol

here ya go


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Which breeder was that?
> 
> MLR - Isn't there a post somewhere on what to look for in a breeder? It seems we've had alot lately but I'm not looking to buy so I don't pay attention. Maybe that would help Frankie?



im sorry, I dont understand...


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You sound like a good guy and if you present your payment plan to the right breeder I bet it can work out for you. Don't rush into anything this GSD will be with you for many years and selecting the appropriate breeder takes time and perhaps once you find that breeder it may be 2-6 weeks before you will be able to pick up your 8 week old new puppy and you will have more money at that time. Buy your crate and start looking for a used one now don;t wait until you need it. You need to plan ahead and save $$ where you can but not on your new best buddy. good luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My GSD said:


> im sorry, I dont understand...


MLR = MaggieLeeRose :rofl: sorry about that. I was asking her if there was a recent thread.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My GSD said:


> is there a section in this forum where I can read up on the genetic problems German Shepherds are vulnerable to?


You can always do a google search for something like "German Shepherd genetic health issues". I'm sure you'll get plenty of results.

You can also check the "Health Issues" section of the board too.

Health Issues - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think any reputable breeder will sell a pup for $150.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think any reputable breeder will sell a pup for $150.
I don't think anybody ever said that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't think any reputable breeder will sell a pup for $150.


This has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and other threads regarding the OP. He's well aware that the breeder selling that pup for $150 is not someone he wants to buy a pup from anymore. That's why he started this thread, so he can find a reputable breeder to buy from.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> This has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and other threads regarding the OP. He's well aware that the breeder selling that pup for $150 is not someone he wants to buy a pup from anymore. That's why he started this thread, so he can find a reputable breeder to buy from.


Exactly right! He was looking for a pup found one but had some red flags he asked questions about besides just the 150. Found another that presented more red flags. Considered rescue but wants a purebred GSD (which I would like to make clear in case my PMs didn't there are plenty of purebred's in rescues, hope you didn't misunderstand) Now he is over here asking about reputable breeders to try and get people to help him on the right track to the right dog.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> This has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and other threads regarding the OP. He's well aware that the breeder selling that pup for $150 is not someone he wants to buy a pup from anymore. That's why he started this thread, so he can find a reputable breeder to buy from.


yupp thanks again for the help Lucy Dog!!

yupp to Holmeshx2 as well!

and yeah, if I am not mistaken, it might be harder to know wich since some dont hand over the paperwork like you said and also was looking for a puppy to grow a bond with from the get go.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It most certainly is a personal choice, breeder vs. rescue - people are just giving you suggestions to help widen your probability of finding that one great dog. If you have your heart set on a puppy, then go with a puppy - but it is a misconception that a person needs to get a pup in order for it to bond - especially with GSDs. They are very people-oriented dogs, and older dogs will bond just fine! I got Gryffon when he was six months old. He and my older dog get along famously, there is real caring between them, and I boy do they have fun playing chase and wrestling, but Gryffon would still prefer my company over hers. Follows me around in the house all the time, brings me balls and tug ropes to for me to play with him when we are outside, ignoring Keeta, breaks off play and runs to me when I call him - that is part of their nature to be people-focused and people-bonded. Getting an older dog won't affect the bonding at all. 

Not trying to discourage you from getting a young pup, completely respect your wants and wishes, just wanted to de-bunk the myth about older dogs not bonding to their owners as well as puppies do.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Personally I find that adopted adult dogs bond better than puppies. Puppies are just...puppies. They're silly and playful and don't have a care in the world because they don't know better. But many adult dogs in rescues and shelters have lived through tough times. They are so grateful and in disbelief to have someone who offers them a kind word, a soft bed to sleep on, and two (or three) square meals a day that come no matter what, especially when they've lived out their lives on the end of a chain, or in a backyard, where the only interaction they get is a bowl of food, SOMETIMES, and maybe a harsh word every now and then. And that gratitude and love certainly shows, when they become a 70 lb shadow attached to your leg 24/7!

Good luck finding your perfect pup!

ETA: http://www.magsr.org/olderdog.htm

Just some food for thought


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Not trying to discourage you from getting a young pup, completely respect your wants and wishes, just wanted to de-bunk the myth about older dogs not bonding to their owners as well as puppies do.


I 2nd this. My Ace was 5 months old when we rescued him. He is way more loving then Nellie who we got when she was 12 weeks. Could be personality but I like to think of it as being thankful for us giving him a 2nd chance at life.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! and well like I mean even a dog that is a year old is fine with me I wasn't referring to like I wanted one that was weeks old only.. I am looking through pet finder and looking for German Shepherd rescue facilities as we speak.. as a matter of fact that is all I have been doing all day ahaha!!

I am so appreciative for everyone that has helped me on this forum and none is take for granted

THANK YOU GUYS SO SO SO MUCH! AND GALS


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

So they are denying me the privileged to adopt because I live in an apartment and not in a home with a closed fence. Technically the apartment is closed in but I put there was not an enclosed fence since it is not a house...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

unfortunately I think you will run into this alot with rescues, alot of them require a fenced yard and if you rent, you need permission from your landlord to have a gsd. 

If you can find listings of shelters in your area check those out to..I think a rescue is a wonderful way to go, and an older puppy/dog definately is much easier than training a young puppy, (tho we all want puppies!)


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> unfortunately I think you will run into this alot with rescues, alot of them require a fenced yard and if you rent, you need permission from your landlord to have a gsd.
> 
> If you can find listings of shelters in your area check those out to..I think a rescue is a wonderful way to go, and an older puppy/dog definately is much easier than training a young puppy, (tho we all want puppies!)


yeah, i have been looking and the only GSD that claims to be pure breed is that 150 one or that 600 one fro the OFA hipped father but not mother pup...

I haven't seen any on here that will approve me to adopt for that reason. I called them for like requirements and they said they will more than likely deny me... and haven't found any that need to be rehomed on craigslist and most are mixes...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hang in there,,one will fall in your lap when you least expect,,things worth having are worth waiting for))))

I'll keep my eyes open as well..


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> hang in there,,one will fall in your lap when you least expect,,things worth having are worth waiting for))))
> 
> I'll keep my eyes open as well..


Thanks! that would be awesome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here's a couple to check out..I may have missed it, but I see no mention of fencing requirements at this rescue www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org

And I saw this, I know nothing of them, but they have obed classes as well as breeding gsd's.. Renaissance Kennels in Houston..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> MLR - Isn't there a post somewhere on what to look for in a breeder? It seems we've had alot lately but I'm not looking to buy so I don't pay attention. Maybe that would help Frankie?


Here ya go..

RESPONSIBLE OR BYB ?

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

Types of Breeders

What is a Breeder


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

You can also scope out the urgent and non-urgent sections of this board, in the rescue section. We get a lot of dogs down south that just don't make it out in time.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> here's a couple to check out..I may have missed it, but I see no mention of fencing requirements at this rescue www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org
> 
> And I saw this, I know nothing of them, but they have obed classes as well as breeding gsd's.. Renaissance Kennels in Houston..


i am going to check that austin one, I am only three hours away from austin tx, and my GF is going to school in Austin. 

I emailed the second person earlier today, still waiting to hear back from them!



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> RESPONSIBLE OR BYB ?
> 
> ...


oh okay yeah! I was looking at those earlier today as well, thanks


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Virginia said:


> You can also scope out the urgent and non-urgent sections of this board, in the rescue section. We get a lot of dogs down south that just don't make it out in time.


yeah I was looking sadly none close to me in the surrounding states that I saw.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> This has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and other threads regarding the OP. He's well aware that the breeder selling that pup for $150 is not someone he wants to buy a pup from anymore. That's why he started this thread, so he can find a reputable breeder to buy from.



Oh thanks.lol. I just posted it and took off I had class.lol

I wish the best of luck in the OP's search for a GSD. If you want to know any breeders I have a few suggestions, but I do suggest rescues and shelters, you never know you may find a puppy there.lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My GSD said:


> yeah I was looking sadly none close to me in the surrounding states that I saw.


What state do you live in? I volunteer at a shelter in California, and there are currently 3 GSDs. 2 females and 1 male. The male is 2,one of the females is 6, the other is a puppy, I think 8 months old.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Slider's sire is an AKC ROM CH, his dam an ROM, his grandfather a CH GV, his great grandfather a CH GV, and there many other CHs and ROMs on his pedigree. I paid $500 for him when he was 9 months old from a reputable breeder in MS. So yes, despite what people say, you can find a well bred dog for $500!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What state do you live in? I volunteer at a shelter in California, and there are currently 3 GSDs. 2 females and 1 male. The male is 2,one of the females is 6, the other is a puppy, I think 8 months old.



He's from Houston, TX. Do you guys transport out of state?


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I live in Houston, TX. Do you guys transport out of state? 

And arycrest any of them have puppies for sale for that amount!?


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

The puppy here is guaranteed for a year of congenital defects

von Derrhaus German Shepherds at CityCanine: Bred for Obedience and Family Companionship!

Now I found a breeder that has pups for 800
With his female an import from Germany with A1 certified hips
And the male is from Czechoslovakia with good hips but will be OFA'd soon
With guaranteed health, and hips good or better.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My GSD said:


> Yeah I live in Houston, TX. Do you guys transport out of state?
> 
> And arycrest any of them have puppies for sale for that amount!?


I am not quite sure about the out-of-state thing.You would have to contact them about it.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am not quite sure about the out-of-state thing.You would have to contact them about it.


What are the chances of approval for someone who lives in an apartment?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My GSD said:


> ...
> And arycrest any of them have puppies for sale for that amount!?


You can ask or see if she knows of anyone with puppies or adults for sale. Here's the link to their website. There are a couple pictures of Slider's siblings on it - CH Caretti-Jerrwen's Strike Zone and CH Caretti's Rhiannon.
Caretti German Shepherds Home Page


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

arycrest said:


> You can ask or see if she knows of anyone with puppies or adults for sale. Here's the link to their website. There are a couple pictures of Slider's siblings on it - CH Caretti-Jerrwen's Strike Zone and CH Caretti's Rhiannon.
> Caretti German Shepherds Home Page


I couldn't click on their name so I couldn't see any pictures of them. Oh and umm what do the letter mean before their names in the other post?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My GSD said:


> What are the chances of approval for someone who lives in an apartment?


You have to fill out a questionnaire, they also ask you questions if you will be able to provide the dog with its proper exercise if the dog will be inside or outside. You have to be approved. My shelter has a 93% adoption rate, so you will more than likely get approved. I see nothing wrong with having a GSD in an apartment as long as you give the dog its proper exercise 
.
Do you have kids or have relatives who have kids?


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You have to fill out a questionnaire, they also ask you questions if you will be able to provide the dog with its proper exercise if the dog will be inside or outside. You have to be approved. My shelter has a 93% adoption rate, so you will more than likely get approved. I see nothing wrong with having a GSD in an apartment as long as you give the dog its proper exercise
> .
> Do you have kids or have relatives who have kids?


No, I am the youngest kid in my household of 19 years of age. 

I do have family with kids but they rarely come over


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My GSD said:


> I couldn't click on their name so I couldn't see any pictures of them. Oh and umm what do the letter mean before their names in the other post?


They were on the EZ PROGENY/SUICIDE SQUEEZE PROGENY link in their website - click on this link then scroll down:
SUICIDE SQUEEZE PROGENY



arycrest said:


> Slider's sire is an AKC ROM CH, his dam an ROM, his grandfather a CH GV, his great grandfather a CH GV, and there many other CHs and ROMs on his pedigree. I paid $500 for him when he was 9 months old from a reputable breeder in MS. So yes, despite what people say, you can find a well bred dog for $500!!!


AKC - American Kennel Club
ROM - Register of Merit
CH - Champion
GV - Grand Victor


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

arycrest said:


> Slider's sire is an AKC ROM CH, his dam an ROM, his grandfather a CH GV, his great grandfather a CH GV, and there many other CHs and ROMs on his pedigree. I paid $500 for him when he was 9 months old from a reputable breeder in MS. So yes, despite what people say, you can find a well bred dog for $500!!!


Wow, sounds like you really lucked out. I am sure it is possible to find a dog for that amount, but I have never seen it before. 

To the OP I wish you luck finding that perfect pup! Post pictures of your pup when you get one!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

arycrest said:


> They were on the EZ PROGENY/SUICIDE SQUEEZE PROGENY link in their website - click on this link then scroll down:
> SUICIDE SQUEEZE PROGENY
> 
> AKC - American Kennel Club
> ...


wow those dogs look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!! You just cant help but admire the stance of a German Shepherd! 

what do you think about what they offered me on these two offers

The puppy here is guaranteed for a year of congenital defects

$600

EDIT: this puppy had a "hot spot" in his rear while a puppy thus being 14 weeks and the last one there. He pulled him out of the pack when this happened..

von Derrhaus German Shepherds at CityCanine: Bred for Obedience and Family Companionship!

Now I found a breeder that has pups for $1000 but since I have spoken with him before he said he would do $800
With his female an import from Germany with A1 certified hips
And the male is from Czechoslovakia with good hips but will be OFA'd soon
With guaranteed health, and hips good or better.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

emjworks05 said:


> Wow, sounds like you really lucked out. I am sure it is possible to find a dog for that amount, but I have never seen it before.
> 
> To the OP I wish you luck finding that perfect pup! Post pictures of your pup when you get one!


oh you dont have to tell me twice!!!!! I am going to be such a proud owner! BRAG BRAG BRAG! ahahah


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I watched the video of the puppy on von derrhaus and he is VERY cute, very friendly and full of puppy attitude.

I personally would prefer a 2 year hip/elbow warranty, but most warranties are only as good as the paper they are written on..The sire is gorgeous as is the female.

As for the hotspot, well if I were really interested, I would want a vet checking it out prior to purchase and something in writing saying it was nothing medically serious. 

I also like that they have TRAINING CLASSES that you could participate in..Heck maybe you could get some "free" training classes)

I wouldn't discount this puppy, but it's certainly up to you. 

I know your in recovery as well, and I hope you know that a puppy is ALOT of work, they can be very physically draining on you, in and out every 10 minutes, all hours of the days and nites, since you have no fence, would have to be on a long line, well you get the gist, I just want you to be prepared .)

It might be in your best interest to save up some money and wait awhile?? Certainly up to you...but again, I liked that puppy in the video


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I watched the video of the puppy on von derrhaus and he is VERY cute, very friendly and full of puppy attitude.
> 
> I personally would prefer a 2 year hip/elbow warranty, but most warranties are only as good as the paper they are written on..The sire is gorgeous as is the female.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by I wouldn't discount this puppy? Lol sorry... And yeah I love his temperament in the video  and the puppy does come with a free course of obedience classes  

And like by being the best interest could you explain like the reason why? I hope I'm not sounding offensive because I'm in no way trying to. I jute know you know lots more and know the reason so say that, I on the other hand don't know much. Hope I didn't confuse you lol.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I believe she meant it will be in your best interest to hold off on the pup because of how much work is involved with them. They are a ton for anyone but someone recovering from health issues it's going to draining big time and being in an apartment you are going to be in and out constantly throughout the day and night taking the pup out working on potty training. We used to live in an apartment I thought I could handle it but dear lord never again I want a fence lol. Not to bad until your sitting outside in the middle of the night barely awake in your PJs pouring down rain you know you can't take the pup inside until he goes but he's just out there sniffing around doing his own thing caring less about you being drenched. Then you have to go in dry the pup off dry yourself off and about the time you finally fall back to sleep from all of that they need to go back out  and thats just the beginning lol.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I believe she meant it will be in your best interest to hold off on the pup because of how much work is involved with them. They are a ton for anyone but someone recovering from health issues it's going to draining big time and being in an apartment you are going to be in and out constantly throughout the day and night taking the pup out working on potty training. We used to live in an apartment I thought I could handle it but dear lord never again I want a fence lol. Not to bad until your sitting outside in the middle of the night barely awake in your PJs pouring down rain you know you can't take the pup inside until he goes but he's just out there sniffing around doing his own thing caring less about you being drenched. Then you have to go in dry the pup off dry yourself off and about the time you finally fall back to sleep from all of that they need to go back out  and thats just the beginning lol.


I couldn't have said this better! And about the PJs and the rain....well that has been me standing out in the cold rain for the past few days since we brought our puppy home (and I even have a fenced in yard!). I feel like a zombie when I'm at work!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I believe she meant it will be in your best interest to hold off on the pup because of how much work is involved with them. They are a ton for anyone but someone recovering from health issues it's going to draining big time and being in an apartment you are going to be in and out constantly throughout the day and night taking the pup out working on potty training. We used to live in an apartment I thought I could handle it but dear lord never again I want a fence lol. Not to bad until your sitting outside in the middle of the night barely awake in your PJs pouring down rain you know you can't take the pup inside until he goes but he's just out there sniffing around doing his own thing caring less about you being drenched. Then you have to go in dry the pup off dry yourself off and about the time you finally fall back to sleep from all of that they need to go back out  and thats just the beginning lol.


Oh okay lol, I'm either weird or very excited but that sounds like fun  lol


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My GSD said:


> Oh okay lol, I'm either weird or very excited but that sounds like fun  lol


Probably just young enough to not care.  I'm an old lady and at 4 months old the household is getting close to normal. Well, except for a 4 month old puppy flying through the air. LOL!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Probably just young enough to not care.  I'm an old lady and at 4 months old the household is getting close to normal. Well, except for a 4 month old puppy flying through the air. LOL!


I am 19


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Still looking for breeders, and sadly there is not luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks homeshx, that's exactly what I meant)

Frankie, ahhh you say it sounds like fun, but you wait,,standing outside at 2 am while you "think" your dog has to potty and only wants to run around like a ding dong,,you may not think it's soo much fun then)))) those days go by fast tho, and then you don't even remember how annoying they were LOL.

hang in there,,something will pop up


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> thanks homeshx, that's exactly what I meant)
> 
> Frankie, ahhh you say it sounds like fun, but you wait,,standing outside at 2 am while you "think" your dog has to potty and only wants to run around like a ding dong,,you may not think it's soo much fun then)))) those days go by fast tho, and then you don't even remember how annoying they were LOL.
> 
> hang in there,,something will pop up


Haha it still sounds intriguing lol. I guess cause all o have been doing is sleeping because my treatment and before this I was the most active person in my whole family and I have so much energy built up.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I spoke to Renaissance kennels and they are very knowledgeable!! So if anyone digs up this thread you should definitely look into them is you want German working bloodlines!!

Houston TX German Shepherd Puppy For Sale German Shepherd Dog Breeders Dog Training Schutzhund Training

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I still want to talk to more breeders so if anyone else has some please post them!!!!!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Bump to the top, idk if there are other breeders on here? Shipping is considered since that's what I'm planning to do with Wanda, but I'd like to touch bases with others and see what's around.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi OP!

Got your PM. I don't remember the breeder's I was thinking, I remember seeing them on the pedigree databse website(but not everyone on there is reptuable, most are.)

Wanda is a good choice, she has BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Check your PMs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate to be the one raining on the parade, but I wonder whether anyone has considered that some of these puppies scream for days when they get removed from 
a litter. Even if dogs are allowed in the apartment complex, the neighbors won't be thrilled. The other question I would raise is where this pup would safely be exercised (as to not picking up parvo from other dogs that frequent the area). For someone living in a rental apartment a calm, non-barky, houstrained adult would be much better suited.

I know that around here rescues will not adopt out to applicants under 21 as they cannot sign a legally binding contract (some require the parent co-signing). The other problem that arises is that people this young change life plans several times before they settle down. This involves multiple moves and career changes. Our experience has been a 100% return rate for applicants under 25 (except for a blind girl who trained the dog as service dog and lives with her parents). Usually during the first move it turns out that they cannot find or afford an apartment that allows large dogs. We had a young couple renting a house from the parents originally (and the parents co-signed the contract to vouch that they will take on the responsibility if the young people could not) who returned the puppy they adopted after a year. The dog was unsocialized and in horrible physical condition when he was returned. They claimed that they could not afford to rent a place that allows large dogs. So wanting a GSD puppy very much is not necessarily enough.


----------

